# Needing help with wiring for G60 swap into MK1



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is the 2 plugs in reference. Someone sent me a diagragm before but never save it to my computer. I need to know where the 4 pin and the 3 pin go to. heres pic below and thanks!!


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Needing help with wiring for G60 swap into MK1 (FLiGLi84)*

idk if you need this anymore but i'm pretty sure that is for the wipers on a corrado...


----------



## old school a1s (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Needing help with wiring for G60 swap into MK1 (gabeskillzz05)*

You need both of those plugs for power to the ecm and fuel pump power I`ll see if I can get a pin out for each wire and where it goes.


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Needing help with wiring for G60 swap into MK1 (old school a1s)*

Thanks bro.... That would help out alot!!! Getting it back from the paint & body shop next week. Got to get it back together and running!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Needing help with wiring for G60 swap into MK1 (FLiGLi84)*

I don't know what year your harness is, but here are the diagrams for a 1990.. I don't know how to make the images larger. if you know IM ME and I'll load them again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



































_Modified by dumped_gti at 11:56 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Needing help with wiring for G60 swap into MK1 (old school a1s)*

Ok...When using the ECU it has a plug for the coil. Now if I use this plug what about my tach in the cluster. Would I just splice them together and then to the tach? Any luck on the color placements?? I cant read the fine print on the info sent. Please help. thanks!!


----------



## MaDDWrenches (Oct 2, 2003)

http://i93.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (MaDDWrenches)*


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html
the wires your looking for are F,g1,andg2 and just follow them


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: ($800rado)*

Thanks bro! You got yours running?


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

hopefully soon but i did a awp swap


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: ($800rado)*

I thought you were doing the g60 also? Let me know how it goes. I would like to see some pics too! Thanks


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

well i have that same harness and i removed it a little easier to figure out on the a2 source


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry to be a bewb-newb but is that part of the harness the only section needed? I pulled that out yesterday, but there was some other connectors going to the engine that were not part of that harness. 
Some of them were: black coolant sensor, there was also a connector going to a 2 pin sensor that connected to the fuel rail, among others like the oil psi sensors. Is that needed?


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (alloutofdonuts)*

Nobody? Is it cuzz I'm a boob? From what I've read(alot)about the swap this is all that's needed and I think the other wires I mentioned above are for instruments and such I just wasn't sure.....


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (alloutofdonuts)*

Yes you need the sensors plugs for engine. But you need to power the ecu. That is what I am working with. If you do the original swap everything has a place. You just have to power the ecu....


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (alloutofdonuts)*

Was just looking in the Bentley that I forgot I had, kind of answered my own question.
The wire harness/sensors I was talking about, that is/are *NOT *part of the harness that connects/plugs into the ECU:
-temp senser(black, for the gauge)
-oil pressure switch(s) 
-pressure switch for the fuel pump after-run
There may have been some others but as far as I can tell those are not needed to make the car run, the fuel pressure after run would be nice but I think it may have been bunk in the Corrado anyway because you had to prime the pump(key on, key off, 3 or so times)to get pressure up to start it. 
Wiring to commence tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

hows the swap sorry didnt have time to been bouncing on three projects


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*1989 cabrio g60 swap*

hey there wiring?
is it posible to use mk1 dash wiring with g60 ECU wiring


----------



## InSaneV (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes you can use mk1 original wiring to splice to the digi 1 engine harness. remember there is only a few 3-5 wires tops that actually connect to each other....power, switched power, fuel pump. the rest have spots to go to. :beer:


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*89 cabrio G60*

THANKS :thumbup: another? i got the main harness in tri to start just a clik in the starter why is that any ideas thaks for any help


----------



## InSaneV (Oct 24, 2009)

hard to say could be many things......trace your wiring make sure you can account that all needed wires are connected correctly.....have a g60 control relay in? ecu getting power? fuel pump?


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

so im still stuck on the internal wiring any tips at all will help at this time
thanks :beer:


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Another thing when I got thisg60 it was automatic n I have mk2 gti manual trans on it so do I have to bipass anything


----------

